# [conf] è cambiato qlcs in udev..? [?]

## Tiro

sembra che dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento di udev sia cambiato qlcs...ora è come se si fosse estratto il tarball...eppure io ho un udev puro...è un mese che non accendo il pc quindi può anche essere che mi sia perso qlcs....cmq:

```
# sed -e '/#/d' -e '/^$/d' /etc/conf.d/rc 

RC_TTY_NUMBER=11

RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="no"

RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING="no"

RC_DEVICES="udev"

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no"

RC_RETRY_KILL="yes"

RC_RETRY_TIMEOUT=1

RC_RETRY_COUNT=5

RC_FAIL_ON_ZOMBIE="no"

 

svcdir="/var/lib/init.d"

svcmount="no"

svcfstype="tmpfs"

svcsize=2048

# grep -i hotplug /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

# PCI Hotplug Support

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

[hello]Sp0ck conf.d # grep -i proc /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# Processor type and features

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

[hello]Sp0ck conf.d # grep -i ramfs /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

 # ls /dev/

Display all 661 possibilities? (y or n)

adsp        ptya5       ptydd       ptyr5       ptyud       ptyy5       tty24       ttya9       ttye1       ttyr9       ttyv1       ttyy9

agpgart     ptya6       ptyde       ptyr6       ptyue       ptyy6       tty25       ttyaa       ttye2       ttyra       ttyv2       ttyya

audio       ptya7       ptydf       ptyr7       ptyuf       ptyy7       tty26       ttyab       ttye3       ttyrb       ttyv3       ttyyb

cdrom       ptya8       ptye0       ptyr8       ptyv0       ptyy8       tty27       ttyac       ttye4       ttyrc       ttyv4       ttyyc

cdroms/     ptya9       ptye1       ptyr9       ptyv1       ptyy9       tty28       ttyad       ttye5       ttyrd       ttyv5       ttyyd

cdrw        ptyaa       ptye2       ptyra       ptyv2       ptyya       tty29       ttyae       ttye6       ttyre       ttyv6       ttyye

console     ptyab       ptye3       ptyrb       ptyv3       ptyyb       tty3        ttyaf       ttye7       ttyrf       ttyv7       ttyyf

core        ptyac       ptye4       ptyrc       ptyv4       ptyyc       tty30       ttyb0       ttye8       ttys0       ttyv8       ttyz0

discs/      ptyad       ptye5       ptyrd       ptyv5       ptyyd       tty31       ttyb1       ttye9       ttys1       ttyv9       ttyz1

dri/        ptyae       ptye6       ptyre       ptyv6       ptyye       tty32       ttyb2       ttyea       ttys2       ttyva       ttyz2

dsp         ptyaf       ptye7       ptyrf       ptyv7       ptyyf       tty33       ttyb3       ttyeb       ttys3       ttyvb       ttyz3

dvd         ptyb0       ptye8       ptys0       ptyv8       ptyz0       tty34       ttyb4       ttyec       ttys4       ttyvc       ttyz4

dvdram      ptyb1       ptye9       ptys1       ptyv9       ptyz1       tty35       ttyb5       ttyed       ttys5       ttyvd       ttyz5

dvdrw       ptyb2       ptyea       ptys2       ptyva       ptyz2       tty36       ttyb6       ttyee       ttys6       ttyve       ttyz6

fb/         ptyb3       ptyeb       ptys3       ptyvb       ptyz3       tty37       ttyb7       ttyef       ttys7       ttyvf       ttyz7

fb0         ptyb4       ptyec       ptys4       ptyvc       ptyz4       tty38       ttyb8       ttyp0       ttys8       ttyw0       ttyz8

fd/         ptyb5       ptyed       ptys5       ptyvd       ptyz5       tty39       ttyb9       ttyp1       ttys9       ttyw1       ttyz9

full        ptyb6       ptyee       ptys6       ptyve       ptyz6       tty4        ttyba       ttyp2       ttysa       ttyw2       ttyza

hda         ptyb7       ptyef       ptys7       ptyvf       ptyz7       tty40       ttybb       ttyp3       ttysb       ttyw3       ttyzb

hda10       ptyb8       ptyp0       ptys8       ptyw0       ptyz8       tty41       ttybc       ttyp4       ttysc       ttyw4       ttyzc

hda2        ptyb9       ptyp1       ptys9       ptyw1       ptyz9       tty42       ttybd       ttyp5       ttysd       ttyw5       ttyzd

hda5        ptyba       ptyp2       ptysa       ptyw2       ptyza       tty43       ttybe       ttyp6       ttyse       ttyw6       ttyze

hda6        ptybb       ptyp3       ptysb       ptyw3       ptyzb       tty44       ttybf       ttyp7       ttysf       ttyw7       ttyzf

hda7        ptybc       ptyp4       ptysc       ptyw4       ptyzc       tty45       ttyc0       ttyp8       ttyt0       ttyw8       .udev

hda8        ptybd       ptyp5       ptysd       ptyw5       ptyzd       tty46       ttyc1       ttyp9       ttyt1       ttyw9       .udevdb/

hda9        ptybe       ptyp6       ptyse       ptyw6       ptyze       tty47       ttyc2       ttypa       ttyt2       ttywa       urandom

hdb         ptybf       ptyp7       ptysf       ptyw7       ptyzf       tty48       ttyc3       ttypb       ttyt3       ttywb       vc/

hdb2        ptyc0       ptyp8       ptyt0       ptyw8       radeon      tty49       ttyc4       ttypc       ttyt4       ttywc       vcc/

hdb5        ptyc1       ptyp9       ptyt1       ptyw9       random      tty5        ttyc5       ttypd       ttyt5       ttywd       vcs

hdb6        ptyc2       ptypa       ptyt2       ptywa       rtc         tty50       ttyc6       ttype       ttyt6       ttywe       vcs1

hdb7        ptyc3       ptypb       ptyt3       ptywb       sequencer   tty51       ttyc7       ttypf       ttyt7       ttywf       vcs2

hdb8        ptyc4       ptypc       ptyt4       ptywc       sequencer2  tty52       ttyc8       ttyq0       ttyt8       ttyx0       vcs3

hdc         ptyc5       ptypd       ptyt5       ptywd       shm/        tty53       ttyc9       ttyq1       ttyt9       ttyx1       vcs4

ide/        ptyc6       ptype       ptyt6       ptywe       snd/        tty54       ttyca       ttyq2       ttyta       ttyx2       vcs5

initctl     ptyc7       ptypf       ptyt7       ptywf       sound/      tty55       ttycb       ttyq3       ttytb       ttyx3       vcs6

inotify     ptyc8       ptyq0       ptyt8       ptyx0       stderr      tty56       ttycc       ttyq4       ttytc       ttyx4       vcs7

input/      ptyc9       ptyq1       ptyt9       ptyx1       stdin       tty57       ttycd       ttyq5       ttytd       ttyx5       vcsa

.keep       ptyca       ptyq2       ptyta       ptyx2       stdout      tty58       ttyce       ttyq6       ttyte       ttyx6       vcsa1

kmem        ptycb       ptyq3       ptytb       ptyx3       tty         tty59       ttycf       ttyq7       ttytf       ttyx7       vcsa2

kmsg        ptycc       ptyq4       ptytc       ptyx4       tty0        tty6        ttyd0       ttyq8       ttyu0       ttyx8       vcsa3

log         ptycd       ptyq5       ptytd       ptyx5       tty1        tty60       ttyd1       ttyq9       ttyu1       ttyx9       vcsa4

MAKEDEV     ptyce       ptyq6       ptyte       ptyx6       tty10       tty61       ttyd2       ttyqa       ttyu2       ttyxa       vcsa5

mem         ptycf       ptyq7       ptytf       ptyx7       tty11       tty62       ttyd3       ttyqb       ttyu3       ttyxb       vcsa6

misc/       ptyd0       ptyq8       ptyu0       ptyx8       tty12       tty63       ttyd4       ttyqc       ttyu4       ttyxc       vcsa7

mixer       ptyd1       ptyq9       ptyu1       ptyx9       tty13       tty7        ttyd5       ttyqd       ttyu5       ttyxd       zero

null        ptyd2       ptyqa       ptyu2       ptyxa       tty14       tty8        ttyd6       ttyqe       ttyu6       ttyxe       

port        ptyd3       ptyqb       ptyu3       ptyxb       tty15       tty9        ttyd7       ttyqf       ttyu7       ttyxf       

psaux       ptyd4       ptyqc       ptyu4       ptyxc       tty16       ttya0       ttyd8       ttyr0       ttyu8       ttyy0       

ptmx        ptyd5       ptyqd       ptyu5       ptyxd       tty17       ttya1       ttyd9       ttyr1       ttyu9       ttyy1       

pts/        ptyd6       ptyqe       ptyu6       ptyxe       tty18       ttya2       ttyda       ttyr2       ttyua       ttyy2       

pty/        ptyd7       ptyqf       ptyu7       ptyxf       tty19       ttya3       ttydb       ttyr3       ttyub       ttyy3       

ptya0       ptyd8       ptyr0       ptyu8       ptyy0       tty2        ttya4       ttydc       ttyr4       ttyuc       ttyy4       

ptya1       ptyd9       ptyr1       ptyu9       ptyy1       tty20       ttya5       ttydd       ttyr5       ttyud       ttyy5       

ptya2       ptyda       ptyr2       ptyua       ptyy2       tty21       ttya6       ttyde       ttyr6       ttyue       ttyy6       

ptya3       ptydb       ptyr3       ptyub       ptyy3       tty22       ttya7       ttydf       ttyr7       ttyuf       ttyy7       

ptya4       ptydc       ptyr4       ptyuc       ptyy4       tty23       ttya8       ttye0       ttyr8       ttyv0       ttyy8       

```

...prima ne avevo si e no 144 di devices...!   :Shocked:  ...mi sono perso qlc  novità di udev...?Last edited by Tiro on Wed Dec 08, 2004 11:30 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Anche a me capita questo? Chi ha udev potrebbe controllare che se e' solo a noi forse abbiamo sbagliato qualcosa

----------

## GhePeU

è successo anche a me

non l'ho trovato scritto da nessuna parte, ma quel che son riuscito a ricostruire è che è stato modificato il file di configurazione /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules e ora in /dev vengono creati decine di symlink ai device pty e tty

io ho "risolto" così:

```
# pty devices

KERNEL="pty[p-za-e][0-9a-f]*", NAME="pty/m%n"

#, SYMLINK="%k"

KERNEL="tty[p-za-e][0-9a-f]*", NAME="pty/s%n"

#, SYMLINK="%k"
```

vale a dire commentando l'ultima parte delle due regole e non ho avuto problemi di nessun genere, quindi presumo che quei link non siano poi fondamentali

----------

## Tiro

mo provo...   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

La soluzione di GhePeU funziona. Grazie

EDIT: chi ha udev che funziona puo' vedere quelle linee proposte da di GhePeU come sono settate? Grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non e' normale fonderiadigitale funziona e le linee le ha lasciate come erano... non capisco

----------

## [hammerfall]

anche a me crea tutti i symlink..

```
Valhalla hammerfall # ls /dev/

Display all 691 possibilities? (y or n)

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ho aperto un bug per vedere se e' normale https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=73885

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok hanno risposto al bug. Dicono che e' normale

----------

## koma

$  ls /dev    

Display all 257 possibilities? (y or n)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *koma wrote:*   

> $  ls /dev    
> 
> Display all 257 possibilities? (y or n)

 

Non capisco allora... ufff hai toccato le regole?

----------

## GhePeU

ho visto il bug

non capisco, le regole sono giuste, e fin qui ci sono, ma è normale avere anche tutti quei devices o no?

e soprattutto, a che servono, se non ho avuto nessun problema eliminandoli?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

> io ho "risolto" così:
> 
> ```
> # pty devices
> 
> ...

 

E' successo anche a me, anche se me ne sono accorto solo ora che me l'avete fatto notare...

Siamo sicuri che sia sicuro togliere quei symlink?

in pratica la regola crea i device pty e tty rispettivamente come pty/m* e pty/s* (secondo la numerazione data dal kernel) e crea un symlink di ciascuno con il nome effettivo dato dal kernel ai vari device (%k)

penso che possa essere importante... oppure è solo per retrocompatibilità?

----------

## lavish

Anche io ho notato l'aumento di symlinks...io ogni caso, non mi crea problemi averne un cosi' gran numero. Se poi e' "normale" che vengano creati non vedo perche' non tenerseli... tanto non danno fastidio li'...

Al massimo sarebbe interessante capire perche', ma la mia opinione e' che questo non sia un "problema".

Ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> ...io ogni caso, non mi crea problemi averne un cosi' gran numero. 

 

No non mi crea neanche a me problemi, pero' era cosi' comodo ad avere una /dev ristretta

----------

## koma

esiste un modo per restrinhgerla? in effetti era + comodo fare  ls /dev/hdb* e vedere solo le partizioni esistenti e nn dover lanciare fdisk (p).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *koma wrote:*   

> esiste un modo per restrinhgerla? in effetti era + comodo fare  ls /dev/hdb* e vedere solo le partizioni esistenti e nn dover lanciare fdisk (p).

 

Ma quello e' ancora cosi', sono solo le tty e pty che hanno tanti device il resto e' uguale

----------

## lavish

Era la stessa cosa anche con devfs mi pare

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Era la stessa cosa anche con devfs mi pare

 

Si infatti. Solo che erano dei link a /dev/ide/......

----------

## lavish

```
[ lavish @ darkstar ] --> ~ $ ls /dev/hd*

/dev/hda    /dev/hdb20  /dev/hdd13  /dev/hde7   /dev/hdg18

/dev/hda1   /dev/hdb3   /dev/hdd14  /dev/hde8   /dev/hdg19

/dev/hda10  /dev/hdb4   /dev/hdd15  /dev/hde9   /dev/hdg2

/dev/hda11  /dev/hdb5   /dev/hdd16  /dev/hdf    /dev/hdg20

/dev/hda12  /dev/hdb6   /dev/hdd17  /dev/hdf1   /dev/hdg3

/dev/hda13  /dev/hdb7   /dev/hdd18  /dev/hdf10  /dev/hdg4

/dev/hda14  /dev/hdb8   /dev/hdd19  /dev/hdf11  /dev/hdg5

/dev/hda15  /dev/hdb9   /dev/hdd2   /dev/hdf12  /dev/hdg6

/dev/hda16  /dev/hdc    /dev/hdd20  /dev/hdf13  /dev/hdg7

/dev/hda17  /dev/hdc1   /dev/hdd3   /dev/hdf14  /dev/hdg8

/dev/hda18  /dev/hdc10  /dev/hdd4   /dev/hdf15  /dev/hdg9

/dev/hda19  /dev/hdc11  /dev/hdd5   /dev/hdf16  /dev/hdh

/dev/hda2   /dev/hdc12  /dev/hdd6   /dev/hdf17  /dev/hdh1

/dev/hda20  /dev/hdc13  /dev/hdd7   /dev/hdf18  /dev/hdh10

/dev/hda3   /dev/hdc14  /dev/hdd8   /dev/hdf19  /dev/hdh11

/dev/hda4   /dev/hdc15  /dev/hdd9   /dev/hdf2   /dev/hdh12

/dev/hda5   /dev/hdc16  /dev/hde    /dev/hdf20  /dev/hdh13

/dev/hda6   /dev/hdc17  /dev/hde1   /dev/hdf3   /dev/hdh14

/dev/hda7   /dev/hdc18  /dev/hde10  /dev/hdf4   /dev/hdh15

/dev/hda8   /dev/hdc19  /dev/hde11  /dev/hdf5   /dev/hdh16

/dev/hda9   /dev/hdc2   /dev/hde12  /dev/hdf6   /dev/hdh17

/dev/hdb    /dev/hdc20  /dev/hde13  /dev/hdf7   /dev/hdh18

/dev/hdb1   /dev/hdc3   /dev/hde14  /dev/hdf8   /dev/hdh19

/dev/hdb10  /dev/hdc4   /dev/hde15  /dev/hdf9   /dev/hdh2

/dev/hdb11  /dev/hdc5   /dev/hde16  /dev/hdg    /dev/hdh20

/dev/hdb12  /dev/hdc6   /dev/hde17  /dev/hdg1   /dev/hdh3

/dev/hdb13  /dev/hdc7   /dev/hde18  /dev/hdg10  /dev/hdh4

/dev/hdb14  /dev/hdc8   /dev/hde19  /dev/hdg11  /dev/hdh5

/dev/hdb15  /dev/hdc9   /dev/hde2   /dev/hdg12  /dev/hdh6

/dev/hdb16  /dev/hdd    /dev/hde20  /dev/hdg13  /dev/hdh7

/dev/hdb17  /dev/hdd1   /dev/hde3   /dev/hdg14  /dev/hdh8

/dev/hdb18  /dev/hdd10  /dev/hde4   /dev/hdg15  /dev/hdh9

/dev/hdb19  /dev/hdd11  /dev/hde5   /dev/hdg16

/dev/hdb2   /dev/hdd12  /dev/hde6   /dev/hdg17

```

Ehm.. considerate che io ho solo /dev/hda[1-4]

... mi rimangio tutto....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ehm.. considerate che io ho solo /dev/hda[1-4]
> 
> ... mi rimangio tutto....

 

Sei sicuro di avere configurato tutto per bene? Nel file rc hai

```
RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no" 
```

----------

## lavish

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Sei sicuro di avere configurato tutto per bene? Nel file rc hai
> 
> ```
> RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no" 
> ```
> ...

 

No.. nel senso ... YES!   :Laughing: 

Eheh.. ho cambiato poi vedo che succe... ma /dev/ e' creata dinamicamente in questo modo quindi?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Eheh.. ho cambiato poi vedo che succe... ma /dev/ e' creata dinamicamente in questo modo quindi?

 

Si e il programma va in user space

----------

## lavish

ok sistemato! Grazie fedeli  :Wink: 

----------

